# ASRock 939 dual sata II + lm_sensors (no cpu temp?) [SOLVED]

## bobspencer123

Hey everyone. I'm trying to get lm_sensors to work with the above motherboard. I can't get it to display the cpu temp or anything else about the CPU. Here is some info for you.

#senors

```

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +28°C

lm99-i2c-4-4c

Adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0

G/C Temp:    +35°C  (low  =    +0°C, high =  +100°C)

GPU Temp:  +44.5°C  (low  =  +5.0°C, high = +86.0°C)

G/C Crit:   +127°C  (hyst =  +117°C)

GPU Crit:   +143°C  (hyst =  +133°C)

w83627hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.34 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

VCore 2:   +1.44 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

+3.3V:     +3.28 V  (min =  +2.82 V, max =  +3.79 V)

+5V:       +5.00 V  (min =  +0.22 V, max =  +0.00 V)       ALARM

+12V:     +12.16 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.13 V)       ALARM

-12V:      +1.62 V  (min = -14.91 V, max =  -9.48 V)       ALARM

-5V:       +2.39 V  (min =  -7.71 V, max =  +2.79 V)

V5SB:      +5.43 V  (min =  +0.08 V, max =  +1.72 V)       ALARM

VBat:      +0.10 V  (min =  +0.59 V, max =  +0.16 V)       ALARM

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 1054 RPM, div = 8)              ALARM

fan2:     3443 RPM  (min = 2636 RPM, div = 8)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 8)              ALARM

temp1:       +28°C  (high =    +0°C, hyst =    +1°C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

temp2:     +31.0°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)   sensor = thermistor      

temp3:     +26.0°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)   sensor = thermistor      

vid:      +0.000 V  (VRM Version 2.4)

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

```

#lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1695 K8 Northbridge [PCI Express and HyperTransport]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port

00:03.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port

00:04.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1689 K8 Northbridge [Super K8 Single Chip]

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation AGP8X Controller

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation M5249 HTT to PCI Bridge

00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1563 HyperTransport South Bridge (rev 70)

00:07.1 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)

00:12.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c7)

00:12.1 IDE interface: ALi Corporation ULi 5289 SATA (rev 10)

00:13.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV42 [Geforce 6800 XT] (rev a2)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller

05:05.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

05:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)

```

#lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_dev                 8264  0

w83627hf               28624  0

hwmon_vid               4672  1 w83627hf

i2c_isa                 6848  1 w83627hf

eeprom                  8592  0

lm90                   16420  0

snd_pcm_oss            41760  0

snd_mixer_oss          16832  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           33640  1

snd_ac97_codec        108632  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                4800  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                75656  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21832  1 snd_pcm

snd                    52584  8 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8992  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         10000  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

saa7134               127592  0

video_buf              23300  1 saa7134

ir_kbd_i2c             10000  1 saa7134

ir_common              33796  2 saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c

k8temp                  7168  0

hwmon                   4808  3 w83627hf,lm90,k8temp

i2c_ali1563             9156  0

nvidia               8106360  33

i2c_core               20544  9 i2c_dev,w83627hf,i2c_isa,eeprom,lm90,saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c,i2c_ali1563,nvidia

```

#uname -a

```

Linux localhost 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #7 SMP Mon Oct 22 20:36:24 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

#emerge -pv lm_sensors

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.1  USE="-sensord" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Also I have run sensors-detect and as you can see if seems to provide output for everything but the cpu. Also, in ksensors in doesn't even give any options for k8temp sensors as it doesn't seem to be working.

thanks for any and all help.Last edited by bobspencer123 on Wed Oct 24, 2007 11:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

What do you have under /sys/class/hwmon?

Also, in those subdirectories, what temp*_input entries do you have, and what values do they have (via cat)?

----------

## bobspencer123

I think this is what you want:

```

bob@localhost /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device $ ls

alarms        temp1_crit        temp1_min_alarm    temp2_max_alarm

bus           temp1_crit_alarm  temp2_crit         temp2_min

driver        temp1_crit_hyst   temp2_crit_alarm   temp2_min_alarm

hwmon:hwmon0  temp1_input       temp2_crit_hyst    uevent

name          temp1_max         temp2_input

power         temp1_max_alarm   temp2_input_fau

```

```

bob@localhost /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/device $ ls

alarms       fan2_min      in2_input  in5_min    power           temp2_type

beep_enable  fan3_div      in2_max    in6_input  pwm1            temp3_input

beep_mask    fan3_input    in2_min    in6_max    pwm2            temp3_max

bus          fan3_min      in3_input  in6_min    subsystem       temp3_max_hyst

cpu0_vid     hwmon:hwmon1  in3_max    in7_input  temp1_input     temp3_type

driver       in0_input     in3_min    in7_max    temp1_max       uevent

fan1_div     in0_max       in4_input  in7_min    temp1_max_hyst  vrm

fan1_input   in0_min       in4_max    in8_input  temp1_type

fan1_min     in1_input     in4_min    in8_max    temp2_input

fan2_div     in1_max       in5_input  in8_min    temp2_max

fan2_input   in1_min       in5_max    name       temp2_max_hyst

```

```

bob@localhost /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon2/device $ ls

broken_parity_status  driver        modalias   resource          uevent

bus                   enable        msi_bus    subsystem         vendor

class                 hwmon:hwmon2  name       subsystem_device

config                irq           numa_node  subsystem_vendor

device                local_cpus    power      temp1_input

```

----------

## Sadako

Yeah, it is.

Judging from what I have on my system, hwmon1 seems to be the w83627hf chip, and hwmon2 the cpu's own sensor (via k8temp).

I'm guessing hwmon0 is your nvidia card's sensor?

What exactly is the problem, as in what isn't displaying the values you want?

----------

## bobspencer123

actually ... after looking it over ... i this might be my cpu temp reading ... it just doesn't seem right ... and also won't display at all in ksensors

```

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +28°C

```

is the 28c what sensors is telling me my cpu temp is?

----------

## Sadako

 *bobspencer123 wrote:*   

> actually ... after looking it over ... i this might be my cpu temp reading ... it just doesn't seem right ... and also won't display at all in ksensors
> 
> ```
> 
> k8temp-pci-00c3
> ...

 Yes, I would imagine so.

According to k8temp,the temperatures of my two cores are 25 and 34 degrees celcius, so 28 sounds about right.

Also, the motherboard hwmon chip claims the cpu temp is 26 degrees, so odds are one of the three temp sensors from the w83627hf is also a cpu temp sensor.

I have no idea about ksensors, but conky can read all of these for me without lmsensors alltogether.

----------

## bobspencer123

Ok ... Thanks for your help I guess I just wasn't reading the computation right at first. On some other peoples examples of # sensors I saw an actual reading that said Cpu Temp: [value].

----------

